# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cila ngjyrë u shkon buzëve të mia?

## ABIGAIL

*Sa herë keni parë fotomodele në televizor dhe shijoni se sa bukur janë të lyera buzët e tyre? Nëse dëshironi që edhe buzët tuaja të duken të lëngshme dhe tërheqëse, para së gjithash, duhet të gjeni ngjyrën që ju shkon. Duhet të zgjidhni atë ngjyrë që shkon me fytyrën tuaj dhe të hidhni të gjitha ato që janë të huaja në pamjen tuaj të përgjithshme.

Ngjyrat roz japin romantizëm. Ju lejojnë që të humbisni në magjinë e ëndrrave dhe të kërkoni princin tuaj. Në një lëkurë të bardhë shkon në mënyrë të mrekullueshme, duke i bërë buzët të veçojnë dhe u japin dritë fytyrës tek lëkurat e errëta.

Por kujdes: Ngjyra roz mund të bëjë që dhëmbët tanë të duken të verdhë. Për këtë, nëse ju pëlqen kjo ngjyrë, atëherë duhet të gjeni atë ngjyrë roz që do të theksojë paraqitjen tuaj tërheqëse.

Dashurohuni me ngjyrën portokalli, një ngjyrë e nxehtë që krijon ndjenjën e qetësisë në të njëjtin çast që i jep intensitet fytyrës. Trasmetoni nxehtësi duke zgjedhur një ngjyrë pjeshke. Kerkoni pasion me një të kuqe të ndezur. Por që të mos bëhet "betejë" në fytyrën tuaj, zgjidhni nuancën që i shkon fytyrës tuaj. Nëse keni lëkurë të bardhë, mund të përdorni pothuajse të gjitha ngjyrat. Nëse doni të bëni kontrast, atëherë, zgjedhja më e mirë për ju është e kuqe e hapur. Ndërsa e kuqe  e plotë shkon më mirë në lëkura pak më të errëta.

Doni ngjyra të errëta që ... heshtin? Ose thjesht një nuancë dimërore me detaje gothic? Zgjedhja është e juaja, ne thjesht do ju themi nëse me të vërtetë ju shkojnë. Që të zgjidhni nuanca të errëta të kafesë, duhet të keni lëkurë me ngjyrë të errët, në mënyrë që të ''lidhet'' përfundimi. Gjithashtu, nëse keni nishane në fytyrë, preferoni nuancat kafe dhe kafe-kuqe, për një përfundim sa më natyral që do të tërheqë vëmendjen nga nishanet tuaja. Ngjyrën kafe shumë të errët zgjidheni vetëm nëse mundeni ta mbështesni: nëse keni lëkurë të hapur, atëherë sigurisht që do të krijohet kontrasti i dëshiruar!

Tip:
Më e rëndësishmja është që buzëkuqet tuaj të jenë të pasur me vitamina A dhe E dhe ekstaktime Aloe, që të ushqejnë, të zbusin, dhe të mbrojnë buzët tona gjatë ditës.

©bukuri.com*

----------


## [Perla]

Personalisht me pelqejne ngjyrat e lehta dhe me shkelqim. Megjithate ne varesi te kominimeve me veshjet dhe ngjyren e lekures.

----------


## Izadora

> Personalisht me pelqejne ngjyrat e lehta dhe me shkelqim.



te tregojne me natyrale

----------


## prishtinase

*perdor vetem shkëlqim  ngjyrat ne ndonji rast  te veqant  t'kuqen  me teper  .....*

----------


## ABIGAIL

Keshillat me larte, nuk jane per ti perdorur perdite, per perdite jane mire njgyrat natyrale ose thjesht nje shkelqim. Por ne raste te vecanta, ne mbremje kur del, me raste festash etj.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Edhe une preferoj ne jeten e perditshme ngjyrat natyrale, shpeshhere nuk i lyej fare por vec me nje labello. Kur jam per te dale pastaj, dihet ajo, ku te kallangjosesh me shume :P

Shkelqyesin nuk e preferoj shume, m'i tregon buzet me te medha sec i kam, buzevice  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Keshillat me larte, nuk jane per ti perdorur perdite, per perdite jane mire njgyrat natyrale ose thjesht nje shkelqim. Por ne raste te vecanta, ne mbremje kur del, me raste festash etj.


Po edhe neper festa e neper mbremje pamjen (veshjen dhe tualetin) do e pershtasesh me veten , si dhe sigurisht elementet dhe ngjyrat me njeri tjetrin. Por gjithesesi nuk mendoj se do preferoja ngjyra te ndezura, megjithate kjo eshte ne varesi te moshave.

----------


## Izadora

edhe ne raste festash preferoje ngjyra te lehta buskuqi


ngjyrat e errta me nxjerrin buzet si te angelina-o2  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Edhe une preferoj ne jeten e perditshme ngjyrat natyrale, shpeshhere nuk i lyej fare por vec me nje labello. Kur jam per te dale pastaj, dihet ajo, ku te kallangjosesh me shume :P
> 
> Shkelqyesin nuk e preferoj shume, m'i tregon buzet me te medha sec i kam, buzevice


Hall kush i ka te medha e hall kush i ka te vogla ..... buzet lol

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Po po [Perla], po s'ke ci do LoL, se probleme te hapin  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk besoj se i ke bezdi ne te gjitha rastet, apo jo angelina  :sarkastik:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Nuk besoj se i ke bezdi ne te gjitha rastet, apo jo angelina


Jo jo, vec ne rastet kur me duhet te gjej nje ngjyre dezente te kuqi ne pershtatje me ate qe kam vesh  :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

uffff Ngjyret e buzekuqeve s'kane te bejne me gjendjen shpirterore sesa kane te bejne me tiparet e femrave.  Ngjyra ideale zgjidhet ne baze te lekures dhe flokeve kryesisht. Pastaj edhe forma e buzeve ka shume te beje. KShu pra jo cdokush mund ta perdore portokalline sado "e nxehte" te ndihet. Ndersa persa i perket te kuqes besome ka te kuqe ideale per cdo femer. Vetem duhet te kesh nerva te forta te ngulesh neper dyqanet kozmetike per te provuar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

*Në mënyrë që buzët të duken më të plota, duhet ndjeshëm të zgjerohen vijat e tyre natyrale. Me lapsin që ka ngjyrën gati të ngjashme me ngjyrën e buzëve tuaja, vizatoni një vijë të re vetëm rreth 2 milimetra mbi vijën e vërtetë, sepse vija tepër lartë mund të duket e çrregullt.*

Me vijëzimin me laps me ngjyrë natyrale për buzë dhe shkëlqyesit të ndritshëm në vendet e duhura, buzët e holla në çast do të bëhen të bukura, tërheqëse dhe të plota. Në mënyrë që buzët të duken më të plota, duhet ndjeshëm të zgjerohen vijat e tyre natyrale. Me lapsin që ka ngjyrën gati të ngjashme me ngjyrën e buzëve tuaja vizatoni një vijë të re vetëm rreth 2 milimetra mbi vijën e vërtetë, sepse vija tepër lart mund të duket e çrregullt. Për të arritur thellësinë, kaloni pastaj tërë hapësirën e buzëve me lapsin për buzë dhe me buzëkuq plotësoni pjesën jashtë skajit natyral të buzëve. Për të shmangur shlyerjen e buzëkuqit dhe për të evituar situatat e pakëndshme, mundohuni të përdorni buzëkuq afatgjatë. Në këtë mënyrë do të mundësoni që ngjyra nga të gjitha pjesët të zbehet në masë të barabartë. Përfundojeni me një shtresë të shkëlqyesit të ndritshëm, për buzë efekte tërheqëse dhe të trasha, ndërsa pakëz më shumë e vëni në mesin e buzës së poshtme.

_Ngjyrat e ndezura zvogëlojnë buzët_
Femrat me buzë më të holla duhet shmangur ngjyrat intensive, siç janë e kuqja e ndezur apo rozë e mbyllur. Këto ngjyra do të bëjnë që buzët të duken edhe më të holla.

_Kujdes me vijën e skajeve të buzëve_
Buzëkuqin gjithmonë filloni ta vëni nga mesi i buzëve drejt vijave të vizatuara në skaje. Me këtë rast kujdes që assesi të mos e kaloni skajin e tyre, këshillojnë ekspertët e grimit.
_
express_

----------


## riduana

Buzeve te mia u shkon me shume roza e hapet me ndricim

----------


## Roi

Vajza ne buzet e bukura shkojn te gjitha ngjyrat...
hhëëmmmm...

----------


## riduana

right that's true

----------


## Enii

spara perdor buzekuq , me bezdis ndonjehere i lyej e pastaj i fshij prap ..
roze me shkelqim me pelqen .
http://www.ssb3.net/users/45911/pink...estone_pen.jpg

----------


## [Perla]

> spara perdor buzekuq , me bezdis ndonjehere i lyej e pastaj i fshij prap ..
> roze me shkelqim me pelqen .
> http://www.ssb3.net/users/45911/pink...estone_pen.jpg


Enii, ky ne te vertete ishte nje stilolaps, jo nje buzekuq  :ngerdheshje: 

Shife mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

me shum perdor,pembe,dhe shtres shkelqimi kombinim me te.

----------

